# Pineapple and Raspberry Leaf Tea!



## x shye x (Jan 24, 2006)

Hi

Could u pls tell me if eating pineapple starts off anything as im sure i read one of ur posts and it said have plenty of pineapple or am i going loppy   hehe What are the benefits of eating pineapple apart from the fact its healthy and Yummy . Also Can I start drinking Raspberry Leaf Tea now??

Thank you xx
shye xxxx


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

yes, raspberry leaf tea will be fine for you now, you may want to get the capsules as the tea doesn't have the nicest taste!

They are both to help with uterine function and helping with the tone of your uterus, not to induce labour but to 'make more' of the braxton hicks.

Take care x


----------

